
Microsoft Customer Support Exposed 250M User Records - JesseJon
https://cybsploit.com/2020/01/27/microsoft-customer-support-exposed-250-million-user-records-bTBoMGtIaWcyZFdTRlN3bnNFK3piZz09
======
be_kul
This is from January and already made the rounds …

